# el tema eran los.../el tema fueron los...



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?

*Estuve haciendo* una búsqueda en (el) Internet, pero no encontré nada. ¿Dónde me recomendaría que siguiera buscando?=I was researching on the internet, but I couldn’t find anything. Where would you recommend that I continue researching?

*El/mi tema eran los animales extinguidos*, y *estaba buscando* en (el) Internet, pero no encontraba/encontré nada. Así que decidí cambiar la manera en que buscaba y salieron muchísimas cosas. 

*Mi tema fueron los animales extinguidos*. Fueron muy interesantes, encontré un montón de información….

Mi duda principal es si uso bien el indefinido progresivo y el imperfecto progresivo, y el imperfecto y el indefinido con "el tema"

Muchas gracias


----------



## tatis

Lo primero que se me ocurre es : Mi tema fue "Los animales extintos". 
No tengo respuesta para tu otra pregunta por ahora.


----------



## tatis

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?
> 
> *Estuve haciendo* una búsqueda en (el) Internet, pero no encontré nada. ¿Dónde me recomendaría(n) que siguiera buscando?=I was researching on the internet, but I couldn’t find anything. Where would you recommend that I continue researching?
> 
> *El/mi tema era sobre los animales extintos*, y *estuve buscando* en (el) Internet, pero no encontré nada. Así que decidí cambiar la manera de buscar y salieron muchísimas cosas.
> 
> *Mi tema fue los animales extintos*. Fue muy interesante, encontré un montón de información….
> 
> Mi duda principal es si uso bien el indefinido progresivo y el imperfecto progresivo, y el imperfecto y el indefinido con "el tema"
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
I am not quite sure that I understand your question but here are some suggestions.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

*



Estuve haciendo una búsqueda en (el) Internet, pero no encontré nada. ¿Dónde me recomendaría que siguiera buscando?=I was researching on the internet, but I couldn’t find anything. Where would you recommend that I continue researching?

Click to expand...

*


> *El/mi tema eran los animales extintos, y estaba buscando en (el) Internet, pero no encontraba/encontré nada. Así que decidí cambiar la manera en que buscaba y salió muchísima información.=My theme was extinct animals, and I was looking on the internet/I was researching on the internet, but I wasn't finding anything/I didn't find anything. So, I decided to change the way in which I was searching, and a lot of information came up*
> 
> *Mi tema fueron los animales extinguidos. Fueron muy interesantes, encontré un montón de información….=My theme was extinct animals. They were really interesting. I found a ton of information...*


 
¿También estarían correctas estas frases o no?

Thank you


----------



## javier8907

"El tema era(n) los animales extintos." No me gusta nada "fue(ron)", pero no sé decirte por qué. Estás narrando tu búsqueda, y durante toda esa búsqueda el tema son los animales extintos.

Creo (igual me matan luego) que tanto "eran" como "era" son correctos, ya que el orden de la frase es variable en español. "El tema eran los animales extintos.", (sujeto, atributo) y "El tema era los animales extintos" me parecen igual de bien, si bien la primera me sale a mí mas natural. Vamos, que creo que puedes decir "el tema trataba de los animales...(aunque "tratar" aquí me suena redundante)" o "el tema lo constituían...", y en cualquiera de las dos puedes sustituir el verbo por "ser".

Lo de "(el) Internet" no sé si lo pones porque es un tema que se ha discutido anteriormente y no te ha quedado del todo claro, pero al menos en España, la única forma correcta de decirlo es "Internet". A veces, en tono coloquial y humorístico decimos "el Internet", pero dicho en serio suena inculto.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Me podrían decir si ahora están bien estos párrafos, por favor?

*Estuve haciendo* una búsqueda en Internet, pero no encontré nada. ¿Dónde me recomendaría que siguiera buscando?=I was researching on the internet, but I couldn’t find anything. Where would you recommend that I continue researching?

*El/mi tema eran los animales extintos*, y *estaba buscando* en Internet, pero no encontraba/encontré nada. Así que decidí cambiar la manera en que buscaba y salieron muchísimas cosas.

*Mi tema fueron los animales extintos*. Fueron muy interesantes, encontré un montón de información….(¿No se podría usar "fueron los animales" para que haya concordancia con el resto del párrafo que está en indefinido?)
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## javier8907

Ahí no pega. Si, por ejemplo estás hablando de un trabajo de clase, sí puedes decir "mi tema fue ...", "el de Fulanito fue..." etc, porque hablas del momento concreto de la presentación (también se podría usar "era"). 

De hecho "fueron muy interesantes" tampoco me parece correcto. O "eran muy interesantes" (los animales) o "fue muy interesante" (la búsqueda) o "era muy interesante" (estar buscando). Yo me decantaría por esta última, por cómo sigue la frase, pero eso a tu juicio.

De todas formas no es necesario que haya concordancia de tiempos si los actos no están en el mismo "plano del tiempo" (no tengo ni idea de como decirlo).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿"No pega" es lo mismo que decir "no sirve"?

¿Me puedes decir si ahora te parecen bien, por favor? 

*(se terminó la búsqueda en el pasado y no este tiempo no corresponde a otro simutáneo) Estuve haciendo* una búsqueda en Internet, pero no encontré nada. ¿Dónde me recomendaría que siguiera buscando?=I was researching on the internet, but I couldn’t find anything. Where would you recommend that I continue researching?

(al describir el proceso de la búsqueda durante la presentación)
*El/mi tema eran los animales extintos/el proyecto se trataba de los animales extinos*, y *estaba buscando* en Internet, pero no encontraba/encontré nada. Así que decidí cambiar la manera en que buscaba y salieron muchísimas cosas.

(al hablar durante la presentación)
*Mi tema fueron/son los animales extintos*. *(hechos conluidos en el pasado) (los animales) fueron/me parecieron/eran (me parecían muy interesantes mientras hacías la búsqueda)/me parecían muy interesantes, encontré un montón de información….*

Muchas gracias


----------



## javier8907

"No pega" es "it doesn't fit", no cuadra.

El primer párrafo me parece bien.

El segundo párrafo me parece que está bien en cualquiera de sus variantes, salvo que diría "el proyecto trataba" en vez de "se trataba" (podrías decir que "se trataba de hacer un proyecto sobre"). Tanto encontraba (a lo largo de esa búsqueda no encontrabas nada) como "encontré" (al terminar ese método de búsqueda aún no habías encontrado nada) están bien.

Si hablas durante la presentación, "fueron" no tiene sentido. Lo suyo es "son" o "es", y lo que se me ocurre que yo diría es "he elegido el tema de...". "Fueron" muy interesantes está mal. "Me parecieron" (en su momento, y por eso los elegiste, o por eso seguiste) o "eran" o "me parecían" están bien las tres.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:
 
¿Me podrían decir si esta bien lo siguiente en en español de Latinoamerica, por favor?
 
(al hablar durante la presentación)
*Mi tema fueron/han sido/son los animales extintos*. *(hechos conluidos en el pasado) (los animales) fueron/me parecieron/eran (me parecían muy interesantes mientras hacía la búsqueda)/me parecían muy interesantes, encontré un montón de información….*
** 
*Muchas gracias*


----------



## alebeau

I personally don't agree with making the verb plural.  There is no reason it needs to be that way.

The subject is tema and there is no reason to have a plural verb.

--Andre


----------



## javier8907

The subject can be either "tema" or "los animales extintos" in my opinion. Anyway, when speaking about your research, it makes more sense to say "Mi tema es los animales..." than "Mi tema son los animales...", as you are most likely describing your topic, so I think it's better to leave "mi tema" as the subject here (and therefore the verb in singular).

As for Latin American Spanish... I can't tell, except that I don't see anything you can call a mistake.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much to both of you

In English the verb would be singular, but in Spanish unless it is in quotes, doesn't it sound better with the plural verb since "los animales extintos" is plural?

Esto es lo que quería decir en inglés: ¿En español no se podría usar el pasado también?

Mi tema* fueron (Es decir, que es el tema que me dieron)*/son los animales extinos, los cuales fueron/me parecieron (con hecho concluido en el pasado. Al ver toda la información me parecieron muy interesantes) muy interesantes. Descubrí/Supe que...=My theme was/is extinct animals, which were really interesting. I found out...(Aquí en énfasis está en el tema)


Mi tema eran los animales extinto, los cuales eran/me parecían (durante la duración de la búqueda) muy interesantes. Descubrí que...=My theme was extinct animals, which were really interesting. I found out...
(Aquí en énfasis está en lo que descubrí)

Thank you


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esto, por favor?
 
Mi tema* fueron (Es decir, que es el tema que me dieron)*/son los animales extinos, los cuales fueron/me parecieron (con hecho concluido en el pasado. Al ver toda la información me parecieron muy interesantes) muy interesantes. Descubrí/Supe que...=My theme was/is extinct animals, which were really interesting. I found out...(Aquí en énfasis está en el tema)


Mi tema eran los animales extinto, los cuales eran/me parecían (durante la duración de la búqueda o antes de haberla empezado) muy interesantes. Descubrí que...=My theme was extinct animals, which were really interesting. I found out...
(Aquí en énfasis está en lo que descubrí)

Muchas gracias


----------



## javier8907

Sí, está bien. Lo único es que "los cuales" es muy formal. Puedes decir "que me parecieron..." o incluso poner un punto y empezar otra frase con "me parecieron...". Y no diría "supe que" aquí, sino "descubrí que". Me parece que has entendido bien cuando pega cada tiempo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Mil gracias

Un saludo


----------



## ChocolateLover

Una pregunta más:

¿Se puede decir "el tema fue los animales extintos. Estaba/estuve buscando en Internet, pero no encontraba/encontré nada.?

¿Con "estaba" indica que simultaneamente no se encontraba nada mientras se hacía la búsqueda. Pero con "estuve" indica que la acción de buscar se terminó en el pasado y como conclusión no se encontró nada?

Muchas gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Estuve haciendo* una búsqueda en Internet, pero no encontré nada. ¿Dónde me recomendaría que siguiera buscando?
*El proyecto trataba sobre los animales extinguidos*, *pero** buscando* en Internet no encontré nada. Así que decidí cambiar el modo de búsqueda y entonces aparecieron muchísimas cosas.
*Mi tema fue los animales extinguidos*. Me* pareció muy interesante, encontré un montón de información….*
Esta redacción corrige algunas extrañezas lingüísticas del original y es más idiomática. Te entenderán perfectamente.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Creo que entiendo todas esas frases. Me preguntaba de si también se puede decir "estaba haciendo una búsqueda, pero no encontraba/encontré nada...." Creo que sólo sería posible "encontraba" para que hubiera una acción simultánea junto con "estaba haciendo". Es como decir "cuando hacía una búsqueda, no encontraba nada." ¿Es así?

Gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

Una pregunta más:

¿Sería correcto, en este contexto, decir "(ayer)estaba haciendo una búsqueda, pero no encontraba/encontré nada...." Creo que sólo sería posible "encontraba" para que hubiera una acción simultánea junto con "estaba haciendo". Es como decir "cuando hacía una búsqueda, no encontraba nada." ¿Es así?

Muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

Ayer estuve buscando sobre animales extinguidos, pero  no encontré nada.
Ayer estuve buscando sobre animales extinguidos, pero no encontraba nada hasta que cambié de servidor.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿No se puede usar "estaba" para indicar que simultáneamente "no encontraba" nada o no este caso?

¿Se podría decir "estaba" si ocurrió hace unos minutos?

-¿Podrían presentar, por favor?
-Sí, estábamos haciendo una búsquenda, pero no encontrábamos/encontramos nada en concreto, pues a algunos nos parecían creer una cosa y a otros una cosa muy distinta.

Gracias


----------



## flljob

El haber dicho ayer casi obliga a usar el pretérito. Si usas ayer con imperfecto requieres de un contexto, también en el pasado.

Ayer estaba buscando un libro, cuando me llamaron.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿También sirve este contexto, por favor?

-¿Podrían presentar, por favor?
-Sí, estábamos haciendo una búsquenda, pero no encontrábamos/encontramos nada en concreto, pues a algunos nos parecían creer una cosa y a otros una cosa muy distinta.

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Estábamos haciendo una búsqueda, y como no encontrábamos nada, tuvimos que cambiar de estrategia.
Estuvimos haciendo una búsqueda pero no encontramos nada porque a algunos nos parecía que... y a otros...


----------



## ChocolateLover

Mil gracias

Ahora lo entiendo

Saludos


----------

